# Some Of My Watches



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi posting some watches i bought recently  and one thet i got from my grandma after her late husband.










thats a certina blue ribbon










my zodiac










and the back of it


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

this is my newly bought bulova










this is a sovereign










that's the back of it










and this is my hamilton khaki navy frogman and i just realised that i forgot to take a foto of the back of it 










and this is my jump hour


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Love that Zodiac!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

GASHEAD said:


> Love that Zodiac!


Ditto!!

It's soooo nice B)

John


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

thnx guys i just got it yesterday


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

The Zodiac and Bulova really caught my eye and the first one.


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

robert75 said:


> The Zodiac and Bulova really caught my eye and the first one.


thnx the first one is a certina gold watch that i got from my grandmom

in sweden we have a trdition that when you have worked 25 years in the same company you will get a gold watch it's a little bit sad that this tradition is fading away


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

mib said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > The Zodiac and Bulova really caught my eye and the first one.
> ...


Yeah the old company gift for time served. I think the old traditions are fading away in all walks of life and I think partly thats what I find so appealing about the watch, the history that comes with it. I think a watch should tell its own story. Its not always about a brand or how many dials it has on it but what it means to the owner.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That Bulova is a cracker!


----------

